# Super 73 Lithium Cycles



## Dolbydarma (Mar 16, 2013)

I thought I'd start a thread on the retro 70's style mini bikes reimagined by Lithium Cycles called the Super 73 (Scout, Rose Ave, S1 etc).

If you've got one, post about it. If you are interested in them, post questions about them.

I own just about every kind of bike there is:

Hard Tail
Fat Bike
Full Suspension
Gravel
Tandem

and the the Super 73 is my first electric bike. I don't think it's as much a bike as it is a blast from my past, I was a kid of the 70's with a yellow mini bike powered by a lawnmower motor. It does have 2 wheels and I pedal it to get around, so it's definitely a bike. Just a different kind of fun.

Anyways, I'm not looking to create another debate about e-bikes vs regular bikes, there's already thousands of those. This is just a spot to talk about this tiny little nitch piece of nostalgia.


----------



## Dolbydarma (Mar 16, 2013)

*Super 73 Vid*

Here's a quick video with my Super 73 on a ride in CO.


----------



## eFat (Jun 14, 2017)

Strange looking "thing"!

What is the wheels size, 24"?


----------



## Dolbydarma (Mar 16, 2013)

20” Rims
4” tires


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Looks like a great commuter for the El Paso trail.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolbydarma (Mar 16, 2013)

Exactly


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

Looks like fun, I used to have a minibike like it back in the Evil Kienevel days. FYI, you have to keep it on the road, it's not legal to ride on those trails you were on.

https://coloradosprings.gov/ebike


----------



## Dolbydarma (Mar 16, 2013)

A nice ranger let me know that. He was cool about it, and so was I. The city has ok’d the following trails which is cool. 

Cottonwood Creek Trail
Homestead Trail
Midland Trail
Pikes Peak Greenway
Rock Island Trail
Sand Creek Trail
Shooks Run Trail
Sinton Trail
Stetson Trail
Templeton Gap Trail
Woodmen Trail
Foothills Trail
Skyline Trail
Rockrimmon Trail


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

Yep, those are legal for class 1 only, your bike is class 2 unfortunately. I'm not sure why they didn't allow class 2, I advocated for both.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

You might mention to the owners that an rpm-based PAS system could be an option instead of the throttle. A torque sensor, favored by some, is also possible, but probably more expensive. Unfortunately for my pocketbook, the offices are just down the street from my residence. Must stay away, must stay away.


----------

